# Where is everyone?



## Sargent (2 Jul 2018)

Apologies if this has been asked/covered/or answered... Do we have some way of seeing where all our recumbent owners are based?

I for one would love to meet other owners locally, and maybe link up for a ride or two

I am in Wolverhampton!

Where are YOU?


----------



## classic33 (2 Jul 2018)

*Gods County*, just North of the M62


----------



## Scoosh (3 Jul 2018)

Embra - Scotland's capital ...


----------



## numbnuts (3 Jul 2018)

Deep South


----------



## voyager (3 Jul 2018)

east of Brighton , Sussex


----------



## redflightuk (3 Jul 2018)

Hertfordshire.


----------



## Rooster1 (3 Jul 2018)

Berks


----------



## Smokin Joe (3 Jul 2018)

Fishguard.


----------



## FishFright (3 Jul 2018)

Staffordshire


----------



## Time Waster (3 Jul 2018)

Lancaster. There's a few including a guy who disappeared into the fire and rescue station they're still building in Lancaster City centre. He was riding a 26" by more likely 700 wheeled recumbent. I usually see him flying down the hill to the station between the stationary cars in traffic on days when I'm stuck in the car.


----------



## Andrew1971 (3 Jul 2018)

Northallerton North Yorkshire


----------



## flake99please (3 Jul 2018)

Auld Reekie, same as @Scoosh


----------



## plantfit (3 Jul 2018)

Between Lincoln and Newark on Trent


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Jul 2018)

The West Country.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illinois





Note: You couldn't hit a bull in the arse with a bass fiddle by following a French map.


----------



## davenite (5 Jul 2018)

I'm in jimboomba, Queensland, australia


----------



## DaddyPaddey (5 Jul 2018)

South Hants [Fareham ish] though in 3 weeks we will have a my regular riding buddy from Emsworth who has just ordered a new Ice Adventure


----------



## fossala (6 Jul 2018)

Cornwall.


----------



## Nigelnightmare (6 Jul 2018)

Buckie, Scotland.


----------



## cosmicbike (6 Jul 2018)

Egham, Surrey. Not many recumbents around here, I only spot one other from time to time generally at, or on the approach to Windsor Great Park.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (6 Jul 2018)

Nigelnightmare said:


> Buckie, Scotland.



A Buckie Lugger!


----------



## classic33 (6 Jul 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> Egham, Surrey. Not many recumbents around here, I only spot one other from time to time generally at, or on the approach to Windsor Great Park.


There were another three, around these parts, not so long ago. Now there's just me.


----------



## PaulM (7 Jul 2018)

DaddyPaddey said:


> South Hants [Fareham ish] though in 3 weeks we will have a my regular riding buddy from Emsworth who has just ordered a new Ice Adventure


Aha, the one with the newly shaped cruciform? My thoughts are turning towards one. (Also South Hants [Waterlooville]).


----------



## Smokin Joe (7 Jul 2018)

classic33 said:


> There were another three, around these parts, not so long ago. Now there's just me.


Up to recently there was another in my road, but she has now got herself an upright trike.


----------



## classic33 (7 Jul 2018)

Smokin Joe said:


> Up to recently there was another in my road, but she has now got herself an upright trike.


Last one near me moved over into Lancashire.


----------



## mrandmrspoves (19 Jul 2018)

I be in Narfuk.


----------



## neil earley (19 Jul 2018)

sunny Swansea


----------



## BlackPanther (21 Jul 2018)

Doncaster. All on my own. Boo-Hoo.


----------



## fatjel (27 Jul 2018)

Carmarthenshire


----------



## brentj18 (30 Jul 2018)

Southend on Sea, Essex


----------



## plantfit (30 Jul 2018)

Between Newark and Lincoln


----------

